# Hibachi restaurants



## Paulie

Believe it or not, I'd never been to one until tonight.

I'm not real big on Asian cuisine.

But I gotta say, I friggin LOVED this place!

They flip up pieces of chicken for you to catch in your mouth, and if you catch it they spray a shot of Sake into your mouth.  

I like games for alcohol.  I can get used to this Hibachi thing.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> Believe it or not, I'd never been to one until tonight.
> 
> I'm not real big on Asian cuisine.
> 
> But I gotta say, I friggin LOVED this place!
> 
> They flip up pieces of chicken for you to catch in your mouth, and if you catch it they spray a shot of Sake into your mouth.
> 
> I like games for alcohol.  I can get used to this Hibachi thing.



Hibachi's are cool. So are Mongolian Bar-B-Q's. 

My kids always get a kick out of the onion volcano thing.


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I'd never been to one until tonight.
> 
> I'm not real big on Asian cuisine.
> 
> But I gotta say, I friggin LOVED this place!
> 
> They flip up pieces of chicken for you to catch in your mouth, and if you catch it they spray a shot of Sake into your mouth.
> 
> I like games for alcohol.  I can get used to this Hibachi thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hibachi's are cool. So are Mongolian Bar-B-Q's.
> 
> My kids always get a kick out of the onion volcano thing.
Click to expand...


The onion volcano was cool as hell.  My son probably would have loved all the flames, but I don't know about my daughter.  She can be a little skittish at times.  This was grown-ups night out though.  Maybe they can come next time.


----------



## Big Fitz

Ohhhhh now we're talking.

Last Hibachi I went to was the Benni Hana's in Maple Grove.  Very tasty, but I must say I find them rather overpriced at times.  Of course the unfiltered Sake I got was fantastic.

On the other hand I LOVE mongolian bbqs.  A new chain has come out that's fantastic, called Hu Hot.  HUGE grill and so many selections.


----------



## Samson

I took my 14 yo to Benihana's for his B'day. Also took the 15 and 7 yr old.

$130.00.



WTF?

Next year I'm boiling a dozen lobsters at home, and tossing their tails in the air for the kids to catch in their mouths.


----------



## Luissa

We have a place I love here.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Benihana's is way overpriced. Look for a local hibachi restaurant. 

Usually our bill runs around 70-80 for myself and the family. No alcohol though (Can't stand paying that much for a drink when I can make it myself for less than half the price)


----------



## Samson

RadiomanATL said:


> Benihana's is way overpriced. Look for a local hibachi restaurant.
> 
> Usually our bill runs around 70-80 for myself and the family. No alcohol though (Can't stand paying that much for a drink when I can make it myself for less than half the price)




I had ONE glass of wine.

And that was to mentally prepare me for the bill.

The next time I pay over $100 at Benihana, I expect to get the "Happy Finish."


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> I took my 14 yo to Benihana's for his B'day. Also took the 15 and 7 yr old.
> 
> $130.00.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Next year I'm boiling a dozen lobsters at home, and tossing their tails in the air for the kids to catch in their mouths.


Skam Dippy!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benihana's is way overpriced. Look for a local hibachi restaurant.
> 
> Usually our bill runs around 70-80 for myself and the family. No alcohol though (Can't stand paying that much for a drink when I can make it myself for less than half the price)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had ONE glass of wine.
> 
> And that was to mentally prepare me for the bill.
> 
> The next time I pay over $100 at Benihana, I expect to get the "Happy Finish."
Click to expand...



Well, considering it is japanese cuisine, I'm sure they can dig up a squid or octopus for you pretty easily.



Srsly tho, look for a local non-chain hibachi.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> The next time I pay over $100 at Benihana, I expect to get the "Happy Finish."




I seem to recall that there is a Female Impersonator in SF names Beni Hana.    Not sure if her shows include a Happy Finish.  Maybe that is reserved for special 1:1 engagements.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next time I pay over $100 at Benihana, I expect to get the "Happy Finish."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall that there is a Female Impersonator in SF names Beni Hana.    Not sure if her shows include a Happy Finish.  Maybe that is reserved for special 1:1 engagements.
Click to expand...


I cannot find it on Craig's list.


----------



## Toro

I love Hibachi restaurants. 

We took our son to one for his forth birthday.  We've been going back for his birthday ever since.


----------



## Big Fitz

RadiomanATL said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benihana's is way overpriced. Look for a local hibachi restaurant.
> 
> Usually our bill runs around 70-80 for myself and the family. No alcohol though (Can't stand paying that much for a drink when I can make it myself for less than half the price)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had ONE glass of wine.
> 
> And that was to mentally prepare me for the bill.
> 
> The next time I pay over $100 at Benihana, I expect to get the "Happy Finish."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering it is japanese cuisine, I'm sure they can dig up a squid or octopus for you pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Srsly tho, look for a local non-chain hibachi.
Click to expand...







Yu sirry!  Is Chinese cursine!  Yu moa sirry.  Scrid and Ocrapoos no grow in cround!

Sirry round eye!

(If you're offended, I don't give a crap.  It's a joke.  Butch up sally.)


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro said:


> I love Hibachi restaurants.
> 
> We took our son to one for his *forth* birthday.  We've been going back for his birthday ever since.



Fiddy approves:


----------



## Paulie

Yeah this one was a local joint, not a chain.

For 3 of us the bill was something like $60, and that was including a Saketini.


----------



## Toro

Paulie said:


> Yeah this one was a local joint, not a chain.
> 
> For 3 of us the bill was something like $60, and that was including a Saketini.



That's pretty good, actually.

We have one that opens for lunch and you can eat for ~$10.


----------



## xsited1

Last time I went to a Japanese restaurant, I ate something that looked like this:


----------



## Big Fitz

xsited1 said:


> Last time I went to a Japanese restaurant, I ate something that looked like this:


OMG!  I'm seeing TRAYS of these things being cooked at chinese buffets all of a sudden.  I'm like WTF?!?!?


----------



## JenyEliza

RadiomanATL said:


> Benihana's is way overpriced. Look for a local hibachi restaurant.
> 
> Usually our bill runs around 70-80 for myself and the family. No alcohol though (Can't stand paying that much for a drink when I can make it myself for less than half the price)



Kobe Steak at the Prado is awesome, fairly expensive, but awesome.  It's pricey because it's ITP (IMHO).

Mt. Fuji is a great compromise.  Pretty much the same menu, same good food, but a better price, because it is OTP.

There are some out in West Cobb/East Paulding too....haven't been to them though, have you?  Are they worth exploring?


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> OMG!  I'm seeing TRAYS of these things being cooked at chinese buffets all of a sudden.  I'm like WTF?!?!?



It could be worse


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I'm seeing TRAYS of these things being cooked at chinese buffets all of a sudden.  I'm like WTF?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse
Click to expand...

More squid porn?  Okay that's it... no more hentai for you.  And I'm confiscating your collection of "Overfiend" dvds.  you've had enough.

Oh, and I'm taking your H.P. Lovecraft books for at least one month.  They're giving you too many bad ideas.


----------



## Zona

Samson said:


> I took my 14 yo to Benihana's for his B'day. Also took the 15 and 7 yr old.
> 
> $130.00.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Next year I'm boiling a dozen lobsters at home, and tossing their tails in the air for the kids to catch in their mouths.



Dayum.  Thats some tip...?


----------



## JenyEliza

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I'm seeing TRAYS of these things being cooked at chinese buffets all of a sudden.  I'm like WTF?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse
Click to expand...


Leave it to you to post something disgusting like this.


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I'd never been to one until tonight.
> 
> I'm not real big on Asian cuisine.
> 
> But I gotta say, I friggin LOVED this place!
> 
> They flip up pieces of chicken for you to catch in your mouth, and if you catch it they spray a shot of Sake into your mouth.
> 
> I like games for alcohol.  I can get used to this Hibachi thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hibachi's are cool. So are Mongolian Bar-B-Q's.
> 
> My kids always get a kick out of the onion volcano thing.
Click to expand...


It took me years to find a good (authentic) Mongolian BBQ here in the DC area at Tony Changs, downtown in Chinatown.  I'm spoiled, was introduced to MB in Taiwan while in high school, ate there all the time.  We have a place about 5 miles from my house but it sucks, they do not know how to do MB.


----------



## Paulie

I checked and there are no Mongolian BBQ's anywhere within 2 hours of me.

From what I'm hearing from you guys about it, it sounds very good and could be a great business opportunity.

Someone ought to get on that around here.


----------



## Big Fitz

That's just sick and/or wrong.  Someone must rectify that for you Paulie.  I will say this though, many chinese buffets have taken to including small mongolian bbq with their buffets.  THESE ARE HIT AND MISS.  Some are fantastic, others suck worse than scary kraken stirfry, or Samson's Cthulhu fetish.  But generally speaking, they rock.

I took my friend to one, and she wasn't too thrilled because she has a severe seafood allergy and they had to make it separate every time, which takes the fun out of it for her and left her bored.  Plus she said she doesn't like being charged for making her own dish. >shrug<  I still love em.

YMMV


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> I checked and there are no Mongolian BBQ's anywhere within 2 hours of me.
> 
> From what I'm hearing from you guys about it, it sounds very good and could be a great business opportunity.
> 
> Someone ought to get on that around here.



Tape your eyes back, Paurie, you courd be in BUSINESS.


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked and there are no Mongolian BBQ's anywhere within 2 hours of me.
> 
> From what I'm hearing from you guys about it, it sounds very good and could be a great business opportunity.
> 
> Someone ought to get on that around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tape your eyes back, Paurie, you courd be in BUSINESS.
Click to expand...


I know nothing of the cuisine, otherwise I might actually look into it.

We're about a month away from opening our doors of our pre-school that we're starting, and so far the demand for enrollment spots is incredible.  We're looking at possibly opening our doors and already being at capacity.

I'll be looking to further our business endeavors sometime this year, and I like the idea of a mongolian BBQ with no competition in the area.  I just don't know anything about it, and brick and mortar restaurants have too high a failure rate for me to take that kind of chance.

I live at the shore, and I'm thinking about starting a floating short-order "restaurant" on the back bays where all the boaters are.  A pontoon boat outfitted with a grill, fryer, etc.  There have been one or two others who have done it and were successful, but aren't around anymore.  These rich bastards on their boats will gladly pay for the convenience of food and drink out on the water.  I already have an 18 foot bay boat that I'd probably use as a delivery boat to bring food to boaters who don't want to come to the pontoon to pick it up.

That's probably going to be what we parlay profits into.  

Or I could hire a mongolian chef to do the BBQ on the pontoon


----------



## Dahlia

HI,

That one was local joint and not a chain.


----------

